# Good enough, but not your favorite



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

What are some pieces that you would listen to if they happened to be on the radio, but you are not particularly enthusiastic about? For me examples are Rach's Paganini Rhapsody and Pictures at an Exhibition.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Capriccio Italian
Peer Gynt
Sorcerer's Apprentice
Farandole


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Operas in general...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Non-Wagner


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Brahms that isn't the piano concertos


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Aurelian said:


> What are some pieces that you would listen to if they happened to be on the radio, but you are not particularly enthusiastic about? ...


J.S. Bach's choral musics (& also things like the _Brandenburg Concertos_ & orchestral suites)
Beethoven's cello sonatas
Most operas
Conceptual art/music/performance pieces - eg. Stockhausen's _Helicopter Quartet_
Alot of very depressing pieces, esp. symphonies - eg. Tchaikovsky's _Pathetique_, Mahler's 9th, Bruckner's 9th, Sibelius' 4th
Most/a lot of R. Strauss, Poulenc, Arvo Part, Rautavaara
Mozart's & Verdi's _Requiems_...


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Aurelian said:


> What are some pieces that you would listen to if they happened to be on the radio, but you are not particularly enthusiastic about? For me examples are *Rach's Paganini Rhapsody* and Pictures at an Exhibition.


I wouldn't listen to it on the radio because all they play is the god-darn-it 18th Variation.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Mozart in general.

Beethoven's symphonies.

Brahms in general.

Shostakovich in general.

Should I expect angry letters or what?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

If I ever hear Rachmaninoff's Symphony No.2 announced on the radio, I reach for the off switch asap. It's not a bad work at all and I think it a masterpiece in its own right, but it's way too edgy/sentimental for my taste.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Aurelian said:


> Rach's Paganini Rhapsody and Pictures at an Exhibition.


Yep, these works are fine to hear at a concert, but I don't obsess over them... They were fine for me to hear this season, and I did hear them, now I'm good.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't think I can answer this question. If there is a piece I'd be happy to listen to on the radio, I'd be happy to have a CD of it and listen to it of my own accord from time to time. Of course, there are a select few pieces that I obsess over, but if I were to recount everything excluded from that group, I would be listing most of music history.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Gosh,...not even Rite of Spring...although maybe some more modern stuff I probably wouldn't spin myself.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It´s very often a matter of the nature of the performance rather than the work itself 
- plus of course the mood you´re in. 

A dull performance usually makes me zap away.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Any of the hundreds of "Music for the millions" compositions. Unlikely to play them (in contrast to when I started discovering classical music), but fine if I hear them on the radio.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I rarely listen to the radio. I remember looking at the schedule for BBC Radio 3 one day and most of the interesting (in this case I mean unfamiliar) works seemed to be on during the graveyard shift which wasn't of much use. When getting into classical I used to like listening to the potted histories of the featured composers but now I'm familiar with many of their basic life stories I even give that programme a miss nowadays. I think the last time I tuned in was for the CD review programme but that was years ago and I can't even remember which recordings were featured even though there was one in particular which alerted my interest.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Mozart in general.
> 
> Beethoven's symphonies.
> 
> ...


I think you should make a run for the border!


----------

